# PVW - PVW Resources



## Ajax (8 September 2011)

This was written by Dr. Alex Cowie (Diggers and Drillers editor) on 3 September 2011 (it is in the public domain):

http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/four-commodity-investment-ideas-from-around-the-world/2011/09/03/

On the first page...

"On Monday I stepped back onto Aussie soil after flying 37,000 km through the US and South America in just one week. "...

"Two of the projects I visited last week have the right people, the right location, the right commodities, and potentially huge, high-grade deposits. Both stocks are at the stage where everything is in place. But the shares are still at bargain prices thanks to the fear gripping financial markets... 

One is a gold explorer that is still fairly unknown. It appears to be sitting on a deposit large enough to compete with the world's biggest gold companies. Which, perhaps not coincidentally, are right next door."

Then have a read of this:-

http://www.promesa.com.au/documents/BGFEquities-Promesa-Research-Note.pdf

"Cerro Curunday represents an analogy with Lagunas Norte, a high sulphidation epithermal gold deposit in being mined by Barrick Gold Corporation...Another major gold mine is Yanacocha, owned by Newmont." 

and consider the commonality of director between TRH and PRA:-

Ananada Kathiravelu Executive Director PRA

Ananda Kathiravelu Chairman TRH 

and the fact that TRH's shareprice may have moved strongly in the last few days as the result of a..."publication by Diggers and Drillers which details the conmpany's prospects and recommends a trading decision"(as TRH directors stated on 2 September in answer to an ASX query) 

Then ask yourself what is the next gold explorer Diggers and Drillers is likely to recommend to its subscribers?

Promesa is undertaking a drilling campaign at its Cerra Curunday prospect in Peru at the time of posting (commenced 26 August 2011). Drill results should be made available progressively over the next 3 months.


----------



## Ajax (8 September 2011)

*Re: PRA - Promesa*

From Promesa's web-site
http://www.promesa.com.au/index.htm

"About the Peru project (Cerro Curunday):

•Strategic Land Holding:  Project positioned between world class gold mines of Barrick (Lagunas Norte) and Newmont (Yanacocha and Pierina) - a region of known epithermal gold and gold-copper porphyry style deposits. 
•Favourable Geology: Tertiary age diorite-monzonite granite intrusions (into Mesozoic marine sediments) - classic gold-copper porphyry system geology.
•Hydrothermal  Alteration: project area shows evidence of quartz veins, hydrothermal breccias and stockworks within advanced argillic and phyllic pervasive alteration haloes that correspond to the right environment for epithermal high sulphidation and porphyry style deposits"

From http://www.promesa.com.au/documents/BGFEquities-Promesa-Research-Note.pdf

..."Promesa Ltd (PRA) has secured a very exciting epithermal gold project in Peru, similar and close to
Lagunas Norte, Barrickʼs 9 Moz gold project."

..."PRA believes it will find 2.5 Moz in the oxide zone alone, which would justify a share price approaching $2.00."

..."Many companies excite the market with suggestions of possible copper porphyry mineralisation at depth, but with PRA there is no speculation. It has been observed 1,000m below the peak,exposed by adits into the side of the mountain."


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Re: PRA - Promesa*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]MC- $6.4m[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]SP- 6.4c[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Shares- 106m[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Options- 52m[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Cash- $2.4m

[/FONT]●Due Diligence on Kirio Mining S.A.C. has been completed.
●Commencement of exploration activity at Alumbre and Quinual prospects, including mapping and sampling.
●Field mapping and sampling program at the Cerro Curunday prospect and surrounding La Libertad District concessions is complete with the exception of the Santa Rosita prospect.
●Portfolio continues to increase and diversify in Peru. 10,100ha granted and a further 3,600ha under application.
●Our team is currently reviewing several new opportunities in Peru with a view to further expand and diversify our exploration inventory.
●Appointment of Mr. Yvan Hurtardo as Chief Geologist in Peru.


----------



## springhill (19 September 2012)

*Re: PRA - Promesa Limited*

Something going on with PRA. Up 73% today with no announcement out yet.
A Peruvian acqusition possibly? Buy/sell now at 5:1


----------



## springhill (20 September 2012)

*Re: PRA - Promesa Limited*

Chart from PRA, tomorrow could be interesting.


----------



## Crows (20 September 2012)

*Re: PRA - Promesa Limited*

With what they have in the bank, I'd be careful. Capital raising could be around the corner. I'm not sure why the SP went up so high so fast. Perhaps they've found something, or something strange is going on. But as you said, tomorrow could be interesting...

Disc: I've barely looked into this company besides the money they have in the bank. This is purely my opinion only.


----------



## springhill (20 September 2012)

*Re: PRA - Promesa Limited*



Crows said:


> With what they have in the bank, I'd be careful. Capital raising could be around the corner. I'm not sure why the SP went up so high so fast. Perhaps they've found something, or something strange is going on. But as you said, tomorrow could be interesting...
> 
> Disc: I've barely looked into this company besides the money they have in the bank. This is purely my opinion only.




After reviewing their quarterly the only thing that stands out as a possibility is this. Unless it is new news approaching. Or nothing at all.
Agree, cash position is an ongoing concern in regards to a cap raise.

*NEW PROJECTS*
Promesa continues to be active in evaluating potential new projects in order to complement existing exploration activity within Peru. The company has also applied for several concessions within Peru and is awaiting registration from Ingemmet (i.e. Peruvian government Ministry of Energy and Minerals). The Olleros prospect which is located in the central Andes of Peru, near major cities of Huaraz and Recuay at Ancash Department is under application.
Olleros is in the same geological, structural and metallogenic corridor as Barrick’s Pierina Gold Mine, which is a low cost and multimillion ounce production. The Olleros concession size of 3,600 ha has been applied for based on the geological assessment of 5 alteration zones found in an area 12 x 6 km. The areas are Parianan, Antacocha, Pariapata, Huantume and Aco. Each area demonstrate alteration zones with the potential of epithermal and porphyry occurrences pyroclastic rocks hosted in Calipuy Group and dacitic porphyry of Tertiary age that are excellent host of potential Au-Ag and Cu deposits. The concession holding as illustrated in Figure 12 surround a Barrick concession holding.

Olleros has been the subject of exploration in the early 1990's. Work conducted includes geochemical, geophysical and diamond drilling by mining companies including Barrick, IRL Peru, Teck and Meridian. The area has a strong argillic alteration and oxidation identified by satellite images. The mineralisation is hosted in volcanic rocks of the Calipuy Group, intruded by porphyritic bodies composed of dacites and riodacitas acid. Geochemical results for gold, copper and molybdenum anomalies show encouraging values.
The concessions are within the corridor of Au and Cu deposits of the Cordillera Blanca. Geologically these are hosted within volcanic rocks of Tertiary age and are represented by the Calipuy Group and pyroclastic rocks composed of rhyodacitic tuffs and are intruded by porphyritic dacites and riodacitas composed of acid to intermediate composition, structural stage and throughout the Andes and are controlled by regional faults in a NW-SE direction and local faults NE-SW direction. The combination of these two fault systems generate favourable environments where hydrothermal fluids were replaced with mineral solutions that formed mineral deposits in the area, the best known deposit of this corridor is Barrick’s Pierina Mine. This prospect will increase the Company concession base to 12,400 ha and will further strengthen our exploration footprint in Peru.


----------



## System (21 June 2016)

On June 21st, 2016, Promesa Limited (PRA) changed its name and ASX code to Thred Limited (THD).


----------



## pixel (11 April 2017)

Interesting Trading during the past weeks. A "Unified Social App" - just what Trump needed for his Foreign Politics and distribution of Alternative Facts. 





Very speccie, but there might be another 20% profit in it. I take a punt.


----------



## tmallie (11 April 2017)

Up 33.33% today.  Keen for app release!


----------



## MrChow (11 April 2017)

I see this is the next pump and dump over at the other place.


----------



## pixel (12 April 2017)

MrChow said:


> I see this is the next pump and dump over at the other place.



There is always that chance. The trick is to recognise the onset of the dumping and pull out while in profit. And it goes without saying: Never speculate with more capital than you'd still be comfortable losing should things go pear-shaped.


----------



## tmallie (13 April 2017)

Up to 3.4c today.  Looking good for the app release.


----------



## pixel (13 April 2017)

tmallie said:


> Up to 3.4c today



3.5 in fact. That was the price level where I sold minutes before the Auction. 
Reason: I figured two outcomes from the Closing Auction:

Close on a new High (3.5 or better)
Close lower as pumpers would want to dump before the long break
Turned out to be #2, so I'm happy I got out - and I stayed out.
The thing that gave me doubts and made me favour trading swingers and quickies: Today's announcement showed a draft picture of the app's interface, but it remains still unclear WHAT users can (and will want to) do with it. Considering the flak Google and Facebook - to name the most obvious suspects - receive for playing fast and loose with people's private information, phone users may decide to opt out altogether. (I already have, as have many people I know.)

If anybody is interested, the 1-minute chart below indicates the most obvious trading opportunities for swinging quickies 8)


----------



## pixel (21 April 2017)

back to support. I'm buying some back today.


----------



## StewyD32 (29 April 2017)

Just noticed there isn't a lot of comments with this stock.
I have a little bit in this an accumulated a bit. 
What are peoples predictions on lead up and just after launch?
It is a pretty volatile stock IMO


----------



## pixel (8 May 2017)

StewyD32 said:


> Just noticed there isn't a lot of comments with this stock.
> I have a little bit in this an accumulated a bit.
> What are peoples predictions on lead up and just after launch?
> It is a pretty volatile stock IMO



Not making any "predictions", merely assessments and estimates of support and resistance. nd on that front, I have to admit I got it wrong: Stopped out at a level that I considered must-hold but which turned out to be 2 ticks too high. And then I failed to buy back at the bounce-back off the "REAL" support.
I hope you bought the bulk at or below 3c - that's where I now see support.


----------



## StewyD32 (8 May 2017)

Yes slightly. My average is 0.032.
It will be interesting to see what people to the the shares they got in the capital raising last week which is being released tomorrow. Wonder if the will dump and run with  a quick profit from their 0.027 shares or hold till after launch.
I think it will be a good test on seeing the sentiment from sophisticated investors towards 
THD


----------



## pixel (10 May 2017)

The details of the Launch confirmed the misgivings I held. Looks like the initial release will need a lot more than simply fine tuning, Long on promise, but rather short on expected versatility. How useful feedback from social media addicts will be is anyone's guess. In this case, the Daily chart told only a small part of the story, even though @tech/a 's line in the sand at 3.1c has been proved spot-on. Subsequent swing trades required real-time data and 1-minute or even tick charts to be profitable.


----------



## pixel (16 May 2017)

The Twitterati don't seem impressed. Maybe the Kardashians or The Beeb need to tell their followers how they can't live without their Thred. 





For now, it's all over.


----------



## StewyD32 (16 May 2017)

I unfortunately agree . 
We'll see if it halts at 0.015. 
On a positive side I was in two minds whether to sell and take profit at launch and keep excess in long term or keep it all long term……. THD has the problem solved


----------



## tech/a (16 May 2017)

Rags to Riches and back again


----------



## pixel (8 June 2017)

a real "Penny *Dreadful*" now.


----------



## StewyD32 (8 June 2017)

yep.
I'll keep this in the back pocket until international release and see what happens. 
Will dump it no matter what the price is after that


----------



## greggles (22 September 2017)

THD appears to be one of those pump and dump trading stocks that get talked up over on that other forum. It seems to have taken a bit of a hit today, down 13.64% to $0.009. I'm not familiar with its business model other than it's involved in the smartphone app business. Anyone know more about this company?


----------



## pixel (22 September 2017)

They promised a SM app that combines all SM platforms and allows users to cross-link tweets around them all.
Note: "SM" stands for "Social Media", but considering the pain people accept and dish out, the older meaning "Sado-Maso" may still cover it too. 

Problem was, they put a Beta version up on the app stores for people to get it and give deesback what they wished the app to do. Apparently, not even the user interface worked. So, early optimists simply walked away and never returned. That was just about the death knell; if you have ever been involved in a Beta program, you know how much knowledge and discipline is required.


----------



## greggles (25 September 2017)

Thanks for the explanation Pixel. The company does sound like it's having a lot of difficulty getting its app working properly. Certainly doesn't inspire much confidence in the market when they can't even get the app's user interface working.


----------



## pixel (12 December 2017)

greggles said:


> Thanks for the explanation Pixel. The company does sound like it's having a lot of difficulty getting its app working properly. Certainly doesn't inspire much confidence in the market when they can't even get the app's user interface working.



If you can't get the first app working, try a second ("Sweep") and third ("Agent Reality"). Invite a high-profile Director or two,, and the speculators will come.

So much for the fundamental background. Technicals and charts is a different matter. The chart suggests speculator sentiment is growing and buyers step up again because they don't want to miss out. In the (fast-reacting) MACD, the Bearish Divergence has run its course and given way to a Bullish one. Expecting a breakout past 1.4, I've joined the speculators and opened a small Long position.





Speccie warning; must hold 1.3 and break resistance with volume.


----------



## System (21 November 2018)

PVW Resources Limited is a recently incorporated mineral exploration company focused on the identification, development and acquisition of mineral exploration properties prospective for gold and other minerals, in Western Australia.  

The Company has acquired a portfolio of properties in key gold provinces in Western Australia. The properties have been selected for their potential to deliver exploration success.  

Immediately following the proposed ASX listing, the Company will undertake exploration programs at its Mount Clifford, Tanami and Gordon Sirdar tenements. The proposed exploration programs will be designed to assess the potential for the presence of potentially economic mineral deposits on each of the tenements. Initial results will determine the scope, location and timing of further exploration across the portfolio. 

It is anticipated that PVW will list on the ASX during December 2018.

https://pvwresources.com.au


----------



## System (9 February 2021)

On February 9th, 2021, Thred Limited (THD) changed its name and ASX code to PVW Resources Limited (PVW).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

System said:


> It is anticipated that PVW will list on the ASX during December *2018*.  https://pvwresources.com.au





System said:


> On February 9th, *2021*, Thred Limited (THD) changed its name and ASX code to PVW Resources Limited (PVW).




Must say I completely missed the THD thread.  Ended with a THUD. Very amusing 5 minutes.

and now, PVW. What's happening here? Three years, and a couple of resource booms come and gone.


> _Our website is currently undergoing maintenance.
> *CONTACT US*
> Investor Enquiries..._..​


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and now, PVW. What's happening here? Three years, and a couple of resource booms come and gone.



Revisit time perhaps?
Any thoughts on this @barney ?
(I consider Barney to be ASF resident REE expert 👍)


----------



## barney (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Revisit time perhaps?




Hey Rock  (@frugal.rock)

Bit time poor lately so not posting a lot

Definitely no expert but appreciate the thought 

Just had a quick squiz at yesterday's announcement and the Co in general.

Early days but the rock-chip samples look tidy enough and they have increased the potential drill targets (tick)

Few bob still in the bank (Really good drill results in April/May will likely see a cap raise hopefully at higher prices)

Tiny Market Cap and well under 100M SOI  (tick)

Really like the fact that George Bauk and Robin Wilson are ex-Northern Minerals with RE experience (big double tick) 

Its a Spec players Stock and will get traded accordingly until a proven deposit starts to eventuate so timing will be important as always

Killi-Killi and Watts Rise soil results expected *late Jan early Feb* .....  

Maiden Drill plan to start *April*

SP could get pushed up into the "soil results"   If it does, it might be sold into as drilling is not till April

Price action pre/mid and post drilling but before results could give rise to some trading opps?

I personally like my Specs under 10 cents if possible and am still overweight VML for this year until there is a reason not to be

But this one has excellent Spec ingredients by the looks.

Nothing you didnt know of cause Rock, but it made me actually write something down for a change, lol.

Hope you are well and trading equally as healthy


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Revisit time perhaps?
> Any thoughts on this @barney ?
> (I consider Barney to be ASF resident REE expert 👍)
> 
> View attachment 135641




Was this in the Potential Breakout thread on Friday?


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2022)

barney said:


> Hey Rock  (@frugal.rock)
> 
> Bit time poor lately so not posting a lot
> 
> ...



Cheers Barney, great write up.👍
I know very litte about REE 🐥

Will keep an eye on it.

@Sean K 
I missed seeing it in the PBT. ?
Well spotted to who did.


----------



## barney (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I know very litte about REE 🐥




Thanks M8.  

I think one of the biggest things with trading any Spec R-E Stocks is to keep in mind the time line from "digging to profit" can be a long long time

That basically means for a Trader (such as yourself), timing the News in relation to what stage they are up to, becomes very important.

Now days, I'm way more an "accumulation" trader. If I like the "Stock's story", I'll keep adding as the story unfolds.


If the Story turns to cr@p however,  I have to start buying another "book", lol.


----------



## Country Lad (10 February 2022)

barney said:


> But this one has excellent Spec ingredients by the looks.



Well there you go. Missed the first breakout while spending a few days at the beach. Waiting for this breakout and it would have been easy to cash in in the first hour. Out socialising this time so missed it again. Note oneself - try being antisocial.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

I looked at this thread earlier this week and thought "breakout"... 
😩


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

After a pop off in Feb, has retreated and based.
Have noticed it again today.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2022)

Still in a basing pattern, until it isn't.
Still waiting and watching.


----------



## barney (25 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Still in a basing pattern, until it isn't.
> Still waiting and watching.



The PVW boys raised +$9 Mill in cash at 40 cents recently I believe??  Which was well above the SP level at the time

My R/Earth radar got tripped a bit today interestingly, so this battler could well be in the mix for some positive movement shortly, perhaps?


----------

